# My Broken Camshaft



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

I GOT A 89 240SX AND WHEN I GOT IT IT DID NOT RUN LATER I FOUND OUT THE CAMSHAFT WAS BROKEN . THEN I WHENT BACK TO THE PEOPLE I GOTN IT FROMAND ASK IF THIS IS THE FIST TIME IT HAPPEN THEY SAID IT HAPPEN 3 TIME BEFORE AND I WAS WONEDER IF I SOULD GET THE ENGINE FIX OR GET A NEW ONE AND IF ANY ONE IS SELLING ONE CLOSE TO AZ


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

poor guy, no one is responding to either of your threads. if you have the money get the det swap but if you need it to drive then get it fixed.


----------



## HachiRoku_UK (Dec 5, 2002)

I would swap the motor like FFGEON said for an SR20 or look at the RB swap, there are some good threads about that! Any motor that has chewed through 3 cams is never right.


----------

